# ID wieder bei 0 anfangen



## nickname (27. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Prob.:
Ich erstelle eine DB in MySQL mit fortlaufender id. Setze Daten bis bspw. id = 12.
Dann lösche ich alle Daten in der DB.
Wenn ich dann wieder neue Daten eingeben möchte, beginnen diese bei 13 und nicht bei 1.

Gibt es in MySQL einen Befehl, der die Zählung wieder bei 1 beginnen läßt??


Danke für eure Hilfe,

nickname


----------



## XHelp (27. Feb 2011)

Sowas wie

```
ALTER TABLE tbl AUTO_INCREMENT = 1
```
sollte eigentlich klappen


----------



## nickname (27. Feb 2011)

Hat funktioniert:toll:, danke!!

gruß nickname


----------

